# Matt Riddle cut from Bellator following withdrawal from Nov. 22 fight c



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/11/19/5123390/matt-riddle-cut-from-bellator-mma










> Newport Beach, CA. (November 19, 2013) - A welterweight feature fight between Matt Riddle and Nathan Coy has been removed from the November 22nd card after Riddle has withdrawn from the fight. Originally scheduled to compete in the Season 9 Welterweight Tournament, Riddle suffered a rib injury and was removed from the tournament due to the injury.
> 
> After withdrawing from the November 22nd fight, the promotion has decided to release Riddle.
> 
> "Matt was a guy we had high hopes for coming into Bellator," Bellator Director of Communications Anthony Mazzuca said. "After Matt suffered his rib injury and withdrew from our tournament, we went back to the drawing board and got Matt another fight on November 22nd. Unfortunately, Matt very recently informed us he would not be fighting on November 22nd from Bethlehem, Pennsylvania, and at that point we decided to release Matt from Bellator. We wish him the best in his future endeavors."


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

I cud not be happier for Matt Riddle .. every time I watch bellator its like being in a 3rd world country .. its depressing to watch and like Dana said I feel sorry for the fighters stuck in that shet hole


----------

